# Phoenix has landed



## Phoenix (Jan 28, 2007)

Hello, I'm something of an oddity in these parts, a haunter from the UK

So far I've got two years under my belt, and this year we attracted the attention of the BBC

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/north_east/6098236.stm
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/help/3681938.stm

My particular expertise is controls and automation, and as such my haunt is designed to be completely automated with animatronic props computer driven control systems, and a 7.1 surround sound schema, much of this I have detailed on my website below.

http://www.mordor.plus.com/Control.html

The FREE Excel based haunt control software on my website is something I've deliberately designed and developed for haunters with no controls or programming experience, this is a very powerful controls tool that with the exception of servo control can pretty much handle anything you would want from a haunt control....if you find something it cant handle then email me and Ill fix it.

In addition to this I've detailed how to use a 7.1 surround sound card on a PC to control up to 8 independent speakers either in groups or individually, couple this with the excel control system and you can have 7 or 8 animated props each with its own sound schema controlled from a single PC


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Wow! You know your stuff!
Welcome to the forum!
I'm sure you'll feel right at home here!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome Phoenix! Sounds like you'll fit right in! I think you will like it here.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Didn't get a chance to visit your site yet. ( can't commit the time yet) but look forward to it. Your rundown made me very curious. 

Welcome to the forum , by the way.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Yeah, what he said!! LOL

Welcome aboard


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Sweet! Welcome to the insanity!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome Phoenix - it was nice meeting you yesterday!!!

I admire you stepping out there and making such a fun haunt on your side of the pond. People used to poke fun at me (in the most loving kind of way) for all of my Halloween-isms - but they sure did have fun at my parties.

Just join in and start posting!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Phoenix


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Phoenix.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

hey Phoenix. Glad to see another familiar name of this forum.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome--looking forward to your site


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Howldy and Welcome Looks like good stuff


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome, we're pretty well all freeks here, and I like it.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome new meat....take your shoes off and make yourself at home.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome Phoenix!


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Hi!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Phoenix and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## Peanut5150 (Aug 29, 2005)

Welcome Phoe! glad to see you found your way to the forum!


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Just like that.....gone.


----------

